# 1983 Diamond Back Ridge Runner Project



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Ya All,
I’m new at this MTBR thing so this is sort of my initiation thread. I finished my bike project last week and am pretty excited about it. Anyways, I need your help. I am looking for a good saddle for long distance off road trips, 50 to 120 mile rides non-stop. I am not super fast, just slow and steady. Don't care about cost, just want the best seat. Are brooks leather saddles worth their cost?

Here’s my new old bike. A 1983 first edition Diamond Back Ridge Runner.


What are front and rear Shimano Deore M700 deer head derailleurs worth in excellent condition (less than 40 miles on them) and Suntour XC-II bear claw pedals with original reflector kit and stickers – Super sweet condition. also less than 40 miles on them.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I really like those old Ridge Runner. I have an 88 DB Apex is sweet original condition.

I can strongly recommend the Brooks B17 Standard. It would look right at home on that bike and after you get it broken in, you will feel right at home on it. Some say the break-in period is nearly torturous. Mine was never too bad from the get go. I have not ridden another saddle more comfortable. For the street price of around $60, nothing beats a Brooks.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*more old ridge runners...*

here's a couple more for you guys- a ridge runner and a ridge runner II (the middle ones). and a couple detail shots of the ridge runner.....


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

*Whats the difference in a Ridge Runner and A Ridge Runner II*



surly357 said:


> here's a couple more for you guys- a ridge runner and a ridge runner II (the middle ones). and a couple detail shots of the ridge runner.....


What's the difference between a Ridge Runner and a Ridge Runner II. I remember them but not the differences except the II was made in Taiwan.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*differences.......*



ibike4fun said:


> What's the difference between a Ridge Runner and a Ridge Runner II. I remember them but not the differences except the II was made in Taiwan.


i think this II is still japanese (?), but it's a year or two newer, tig welded, with ag tech, mountech, & a sugino gt triple crank- pretty much the standardized $350-$400 mid 80's atb before shimano index, biopace, etc......


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

*taiwan*



surly357 said:


> i think this II is still japanese (?), but it's a year or two newer, tig welded, with ag tech, mountech, & a sugino gt triple crank- pretty much the standardized $350-$400 mid 80's atb before shimano index, biopace, etc......


i stand corrected, it is taiwanese. i didn't realize db did that so early on. at least it has araya rims, not sumos.....


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

*oops...wrong id*



Trekster said:


> i stand corrected, it is taiwanese. i didn't realize db did that so early on. at least it has araya rims, not sumos.....


this is a coworkers i.d., not mine....(surly357).


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

*Ridge Runner II*



Trekster said:


> this is a coworkers i.d., not mine....(surly357).


I just started putting together a website documenting some of the older bikes, like First Flight but more detailed. Starting with Diamond Back Ridge Runner I and II

Would it be possable to get some nice pictures of your Ridge Runner II that show every component? Here is y e-mail, but remove the spaces. I put them here to keep from getting auto spammed. rl_faul @yahoo.com I have DSL so don't wory about size.
Thanks
ibike4fun


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i've got an old diamondback "mean streak" that looks nearly identical to the silver (with black accents) ridge runner; same paint & lug details, etc. the parts spec looks the same. i wonder why the different model names?


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

*Show us a pic?*



xy9ine said:


> i've got an old diamondback "mean streak" that looks nearly identical to the silver (with black accents) ridge runner; same paint & lug details, etc. the parts spec looks the same. i wonder why the different model names?


Hi,
Do you have any pics? Sounds neat.
Ron


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*sure.*



ibike4fun said:


> I just started putting together a website documenting some of the older bikes, like First Flight but more detailed. Starting with Diamond Back Ridge Runner I and II
> 
> Would it be possable to get some nice pictures of your Ridge Runner II that show every component? Here is y e-mail, but remove the spaces. I put them here to keep from getting auto spammed. rl_faul @yahoo.com I have DSL so don't wory about size.
> Thanks
> ibike4fun


soon....


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*wrong again!*



Trekster said:


> i stand corrected, it is taiwanese. i didn't realize db did that so early on. at least it has araya rims, not sumos.....


geez, it doesn't even have arayas, just some no name 7x copies. ag tech der's f&r. the original ridge runners were killer bikes but the II would have been an easy bike to pick on if you'd had schwinn high sierras, specialized rockhoppers, etc on your sales floor......


----------

